# Bermuda Lawn Pictures with Rotary Mower



## cepjr (Apr 26, 2020)

When looking thought the 2020 Warm Season Lawn thread, It seems like many of you are using reel mowers.

I would love to use a reel mower, and have considered buying one, but I cannot commit to the time it would take to cut 2-3 week.

Can any of you please post photos of your lawns that are maintained with a rotary mower. I would really like to compare the results.


----------



## kevlarrr (Apr 27, 2020)

This is my bermuda lawn from last year June, mowed with Ego mower at 4 setting.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

These were both before I got a reel mower at my old house. It was set as low as it would go. Maybe 1.5"


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Last year at probably 2.5" setting on my HRX. Planning to do a lawn level soon and then going as low as the HRX will go for the season (1-1/8").


----------



## BassBoss (Sep 1, 2018)

With my husqvarana. 46


----------



## megillet (May 14, 2019)

Mine last season with a Snapper 82v rotary set on the second lowest setting. I scalp at the lowest and mow on setting 2 which I think is 2".


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Here's my front yard from last May after I bumped the HOC from 1.5" to 2.0" on my EGO mower. Thanks to this forum I already removed this first maple, leveled my entire lawn, and have a reel mower on the way.


----------



## cepjr (Apr 26, 2020)

This was the best I have been able to do. I use a Toro Timemaster


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Big Dog Alpha MP 54" zero turn set to "B" which is the next to lowest setting.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

This as after a mow last night. Sun was setting so the color looks a little darker than it actually is. Ignore the spring dead spots.


----------



## Hollandbt (Jun 12, 2019)

I have a rotary mower, but it has a rear drum that helps lay the Bermuda over and give it a better stripe. This is from September last year.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

The last three pictures it looks a little rough From not being mowed during a 10 day vacation


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Zero turn @1.5".
Seeded this yard last year 2 different times. It's going to be a great season to have a full summer to run


----------



## Nick2879 (May 21, 2019)

This is August of last year. After we got back from vacation. I had to increase the height from 2" to 2.5." All done with a cheap craftsman I bought new for $100!


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

From last season. Mowed with a Toro Timemaster at 2-2.5 inches.


----------



## BadDad (Mar 13, 2019)

1 and 1/8 inch


----------



## Way2low01 (Mar 9, 2019)

Mowed at 2" with 61" rotary


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

These rotary cut lawns are looking good. I thought I was on the only one still cutting Bermuda with a rotary!!


----------

